
BitTorrent, Inc continues no-acknowledgement IPFS fork under branding “BTFS” - xd1936
https://twitter.com/juanbenet/status/1250634833258143744
======
hncensorsnonpc
I doubt it without reading that click bait article forking it legally =
acknowledgement. Guess the did not put in some big announcement headline.

